# Reel Weeds or Weed ez ?????



## if it flies it dies1 (Mar 22, 2008)

What do you guys think is better any info is appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## rottengander (Oct 2, 2010)

Had some friends use reel weeds and the perch came to them and stuck there the whole day. They limited with 3 guys and some good looking fish to boot. They were fishing a bowl like slew that had very little natural structure. Don't know if they would work as well in lakes with structure or not? Worth a try though.


----------

